# Yet another Homebrew stand.



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

Howzit from the Big Eye. (That's Hawaii the largest island in the chain for you who don't know...)
Have been reading MTBR for years, just never posted. So this is my first post. Thought I'd share some pics of my new projects i have been doing. A repair stand, a solo bike rack, and a bike shelf rack. Hope you all enjoy.
Ask for details.
Aloha.


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

*continuation*

And more pics


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

*more...*

and more....


----------



## J.Johnson (Jul 6, 2006)

3 cheers for creativity!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. those stands actually look very nice. i expected some pvc-tupe thing. but these look precision and they are finished too. nice


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Honolii29 said:


> and more....


 sweet! dem some stylin' racks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! The repair stand is adjustable on holding the bike at different angle by loosening the knob in the back and turning the clamp. I was going to make it adjustable height wise, but realized 99% of the time it's just me working on it and the height is fine.
2 X 4 scrap pieces of wood, a barclamp, and some hardware. $20 tops. Of course not including the painting I did. Also added the obligatory bottle opener in the back.
Aloha


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Aloha Bra!
I REALLY miss the Islands. Been back on the mainland for 20 years now:sad: 
Thats REAL nice lettering. Too bad you're not local to me. I would get you to custom letter some of my bikes.
Nice H/M stands!


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice stands indeed!

I haven't come across a Pony Clamp here in the UK before..Can you tell me what diameter pipe yours uses?

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

*stand hardware*

I used 3/4" pipe clamps attached to about a foot length 3/4" pipe. Pipe is attached to a base, which is bolted to a piece of 2x4 wood block. Before bolting base onto block drill a hole dead center in block and insert a carriage bolt with the head backed to the pipe base. I then drill a hole centered in the stand at the height yo want. Insert carriage bolt with pipe attachment, and hold together with turn knob in back of stand. I put a plastic spacer between knob and stand so my fingers can fit. You can also just use a nut. This is used to tighten the angle of the clamps you desire when working on the bike. Hope this helps out. You also find cheap mail order pipe clamps here:
http://www.shop.com/op/aprod-p10744427-k24-g4-~pipe+clamp-nover?sourceid=3
Best regards,
david


----------



## Pete E (Jul 16, 2006)

David,

Thanks for the advice/information...

Just one more question...what's the other stand with the read lettering for?

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Very nice job . The bottle opener was the clincher .


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Those are sweet. After a few months rest from shop work, I'm getting the itch to start using the new bandsaw I bought last fall. That seems like a great way to store my bike in the garage so I don't trip over it.

The little extra effort to finish does wonders to make it look nice.


----------



## Honolii29 (May 7, 2006)

The stand with the red letterings "Pepper" is just a storage/display stand i made for my riding partner. It has 2 hooks on the sides to hold her helmet and hydropak, and a basket in the back for miscellaneous stuff. The bike hook/holder I got at Home Depot for 5 bucks.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great stands! As a fellow mountainbiker and woodworker, I appreciate the blend of the two. the chain pepper - killer touch!


----------



## galleywench (May 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed... So nice that while I was cleaning my basement last weekend I found a couple of leftover 2x4's and decided to build one myself. I had been planning on buying a stand, but I always seem to find a bike part more important, so I thought this was a good compromise.
I already had the pipe clamps and always have plenty of lags, screws, and various bits of scrap wood, so the cost was free except for my time (about an hour). Not nearly as purty as yours but it works great.

Thanks for the design... I hope I don't owe any patent royalties :thumbsup:


----------

